# Pay in Canada



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

In Manitoba, electrical workers wages are mandated by the province. But only for industrial, commercial, and institutional work. Technically, residential employers can pay what ever they want, although they’d be crazy not to match the provincial pay scale if they want to keep good workers. There’s no set pay scale in BC?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Never been a big fan of mandated wages. Some are worth much more, some are overpaid at that rate.

Let the flaming begin.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

There is no legislated pay in bc.
Off topic I recommend you think about changing employers not for pay but because you will learn new stuff working for somebody new.


----------



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

My question is not about mandated pay but just a real ballpark becouse I have no reference.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Call the local union office and ask them what the apprentice scale is. It might be online as well.

If @eddy current comes by, he can tell you what Ontario is paying.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Rough idea:









Construction Electrician Apprentice in Canada | Wages - Job Bank


People working as a construction electrician apprentice in Canada usually earn between $$18.00/hour and $$46.00/hour. Whether you want to negotiate a salary, plan your career or track employment trends, you should know how much workers earn in your region. Visit Job Bank to learn more about...




www.jobbank.gc.ca


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

A quick perusal of BC unions, average appears to be $37 plus benefits for a journeyman.
A 3rd should be 65%, 4th year 80% of JM rate


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> Never been a big fan of mandated wages. Some are worth much more, some are overpaid at that rate.
> 
> Let the flaming begin.


Mandated wage is minimum. Nothing says you can't pay more.
And if you feel the worker is overpaid, he can join the EI ski team


----------



## !Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

wcord said:


> A quick perusal of BC unions, average appears to be $37 plus benefits for a journeyman.
> A 3rd should be 65%, 4th year 80% of JM rate


Ok thanks so I'm not getting absolutely shafted considered I'm -none union residential and still technically 3rd year sense I ain't been to school in a long time. I'll be a Jman when I go back for 4th year and I can worry about good pay then


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

!Tom said:


> Ok thanks so I'm not getting absolutely shafted considered I'm -none union residential and still technically 3rd year sense I ain't been to school in a long time. I'll be a Jman when I go back for 4th year and I can worry about good pay then


If you agree to work for a wage and you are getting that wage then you are not getting shafted. From day one in the trade, I have kept my eye on average wages and the quality of those around me, but ultimately what I make fair to me or not is what I agree to work for. 

On another note, after a maximum of 2 years, you should have changed jobs, get a wide range of experience will make you a better well-rounded electrician.

What type of residential are you doing construction or service?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

brian john said:


> If you agree to work for a wage and you are getting that wage then you are not getting shafted. From day one in the trade, I have kept my eye on average wages and the quality of those around me, but ultimately what I make fair to me or not is what I agree to work for.
> 
> On another note, after a maximum of 2 years, you should have changed jobs, get a wide range of experience will make you a better well-rounded electrician.
> 
> What type of residential are you doing construction or service?


Good advice about changing jobs for a better education. I would add that this is the easiest to do when younger. Later on in life when you have a family and kids and a mortgage and more bills, it will get harder to change jobs. It's also harder to sell a limited knowledge base when you get older. I realize it might be hard to walk away from the security of what you have now but it's something to consider.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Brian is right on all points. I did all my apprenticeship in one place and that was a big mistake. I did part out of loyalty part because I didn't want change but whatever my reasons it was a mistake.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Every Union local in Ontario is a little different but they are close. 

first year is $18.27on check but total package is $28.61

Fifth year is $36.54 on check, total package $54.37

journeyman $45.67 on check, package $67.08


----------



## fearfree (Mar 2, 2017)

Usually, residential is paying less than commercial and industrial.
In Alberta, residential journeyman probably making $28-$32 per hour. Rare to see $32/h though. Since Alberta minimum wage is $15/h, first year apprentice is making $15/h. I am not sure about 2nd, 3rd and 4th year apprentice.


----------

